# Automatic Channel change NOT to record!



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

As i never get sick of saying Tivo is such a great piece of kit I cannot belive that you cannot do the following?

As my Tivo is now my interface with my cable box is there a way i can use the Guide data listings to preselect a program to WATCH not record so that it will automaticly turn over at the appointed time . As my far inferior NTL box will do this via its guide?

I expect the first reply will say "as I dont watch 'live' TV anymore etc..." lol


----------



## gjustice (Mar 8, 2003)

You could just select it to record and cancel record when it switches and starts recording.


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes, however the reason I want to do this is I have my Tivo outputed to several other TV's in the house and would like to set up what to watch in advance so that I would not have to go into the lounge.


----------



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't have an answer... but I completely understand your (albeit small) frustration.

I've got a very VERY similar "wanted" feature. Instead of automatically picking what you want to watch from live tv, I would just like to see it let me choose more than one item in my "Now Playing" list. Sometimes we like to have the TV on for background noise while we're doing hosework or whatever. If we let it go too long, it rolls to Live TV and sometimes we get "spoilers" of things we really wanted to find out later!

Small frustration, but I'd think it would be an easy feature to add.


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

The only way I found to do this was using a manual record event and set the time to 5 mins. If it's a regular programme then you can set up a repeat with a 'only save 1' option. I do this to get my cable box to tune to 5 live radio every morning after the nights recordings, then all the TVs are ready to listen to 5 live as I go around the house.


----------



## tankstage (Jan 8, 2005)

Along the same lines, I would like a "default" channel, that the TiVo switches to when a recording has finished !!


----------



## bhedge (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a sendkey script that cron runs just before CBeebies starts at 6am which does pretty much what you're asking. PM me if you want it.


----------



## akilgore (Nov 10, 2002)

I may as well add my "wish" as well - actually there are two of them  

Firstly, I sometimes wish that when I switch channels whilst Tivo is recording one of its suggestions, it would be nice if Tivo could ask me whether I'd like to keep the partially recorded suggestion. True, in 90% of the cases I'd wouldn't care but there are some cases where I find Tivo recording something I want to keep and have to wait 5 minutes (or possibly 15/20 minutes in the case of a movie channel) before changing channel in order to ensure that Tivo keeps the recording. (Hmmm, I wonder what would happen if I hit record while it's recording a suggestion...?)

Lastly, I found on quite a few occasions that I've watched a programme on live TV, thought it was pretty good and wanted to set a season pass up for it. So, I hit "Live TV", go up one programme (as it's now finished) and hit record. The Tivo gives that nasty sounbd which means I've tried to do something naughty. Granted, trying to record a programme that's in the past is to be frowned upon but surely it should give me the option of setting up a season pass...?

Anyway, just my $0.02...


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Mine is that there should be an option to set (or delete) a Season Pass from the detail page of a show in Now Playing. I frequently set a one-off recording for a new series rather than launching straight in to an SP, and similarly I watch as show I have an SP for and realise I want to cancel it, and the option to do so should be right there.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Mine would be Season Passes with an option to expire.

This would deal with the 3 or 4 episode progs like "Jamie's School Dinners"
(Yes, I know it's coming back), or one season shows such as "Jonathan Miller's Brief History of Disbelief", "The Story of Light Entertainment" or Channel 4 short series, usually historical, which are only intended to have one season.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I would echo Sanderton's suggestion as I've missed a few things recently that we recorded as one offs and forgot to season pass once we'd previewed an episode. It's frustrating looking at the entry in Now Playing and then having to go off and search by title for the same show.
It would also be nice to be able to set a season pass for the show currently viewing/just viewed from the Live TV guide as RWILTS is suggesting.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Pretty sure I can see how to do the "call up SP from Now playing" entry as a hack, but i don't think I have the time or energy to do it. If anyone fancies taking on a programming challenge I can explain the theory of how it _might_ work.


----------

